# Q's on routines for Strength



## RedLang (Apr 11, 2013)

I have just switched my routine up to focus on more compound lifting and am following a tweaked 531 4 day lifting split with 2 days conditioning. Now with this style of training i am doing a few sets of 5 one week, 3 next, 1 next and upping percentages, then every 4th week deloading. Adding 5kg to 1RM calculations and completing 4 week microcycle again. The problem is this, after slowly ramping my workouts up to 1hr- 1 1/4hrs, over a few months, of both compound and isolated movements, im finding this stuff a lot easier. Is it suppose to be like this? Is this better for my body for strength increases?
Workouts are now around the 35-45min mark with 3 warmup sets and 3 working sets. I have an assistance compound exercise i perform along side these which i do around 10 reps of 5 sets in the 60% 1RM range.

Monday
Deadlifts, Front Squats

Tuesday
Flat Bench, Incline Bench, Weighted Dips.

Wednesday
Uphill Sprints 50m x10. Tyre flipping - 220lb tyre 50 meters

Thursday
Squats, Straight leg deadlifts

Friday
Overhead Press, Chin ups.

Saturday
Bicycle Sprints, Tyre flipping - 220lb tyre 50 meters

Sunday Rest

How does this routine look? 

Id be interested to see other powerlifters routines if you would share them with me. 

-RedLang


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2013)

I never ran 5/3/1 for the reason you describe. I looks boring as hell. But it's supposed to be. You'll make slow steady gains and stay injury free most likely. If it is way too easy, you most likely have incorrect 1RM's.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 11, 2013)

I use 5/3/1 and when I can get 7 to 8 reps of the last set of the week before deload, I reset 1rm. Usually its a 2 month jump so 10 pounds for upper body and 20 for lower. That will get me back down in the 3 to 5 rep range.
Hope this helps
S4L


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If it is way too easy, you most likely have incorrect 1RM's.



Agreed. Give it some time and you will be busting your ass to hit those 5 & 1 rep days. I used to run it and it works. Also the 5/3/1 program allows you to add more assistance work than what you have, depending on your overall goals. When I was running it I was doing all the lifts you are plus power-cleans, snatches, close-grip bench, db side raises, shrugs, bent-over-rows, and bb curls, just to name a few.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes...what they all said.   Have you read Wendler's book?  At least read some of his blogs and articles.  You will gain some insight.   It is for the long haul...


----------



## RedLang (Apr 11, 2013)

I probably should of worded that differently. By easy i mean im not exhausting my muscle to the same degree as i was previously doing a 5 day split. 

I might try what you suggest s4L for my first micro cycle, then no deload and up by 10-20lbs. 

I am using actual performed 1RM, then using 90% of that, and basing my calculations off this 90% as wendler suggests.


----------



## RedLang (Apr 11, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Yes...what they all said.   Have you read Wendler's book?  At least read some of his blogs and articles.  You will gain some insight.   It is for the long haul...



Have not read the entire book, but through parts and he constantly emphasises that its a slow, proven progression. Also he says not to do too much in the gym as it can have negative effects on strength or cause stalling. I havent stalled yet but just want to know im not doing too much or too little really


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea Wendler has been around the weight room a while, not to mention he is just a big MFer.  I was on 5/3/1 for some time but switched back to the Texas Method.  5/3/1 just wasn't doing it for me.  I guess I am too greedy!


----------



## chuckzilla (Nov 18, 2013)

i am using 5/3/1 for sqauts and bench press only. it seems to be working well after two months.


----------

